# Special Effects Nuclear Red on natural hair...worth it?



## Kragey (May 4, 2010)

I refuse to bleach my waist-length hair or use permanent dyes, but I've always loved crazy hair colors. For the past year or so I've been checking out Special Effects dyes, which have amazing colors...and I've noticed that a lot of times, when the person getting dyed bleaches their hair, it's only one or two shades lighter than my natural color, which is a golden brown.

Now, I am not expecting a truly bold, in your face color. I'm realistic. But with the results of these peoples' bleach jobs in mind...would it be worth it for me? I mean, would I get *any* color at all?


----------



## Nicala (May 4, 2010)

I think you might get some color. I've never dyed my hair using semi-permanent colors (even though I'm dying to use Manic Panic over my dyed red hair lol). But I do think you might get a good result! A good resource for pictures of dyed hair with Special Effects, Manic panic, etc. is Beeunique Alternative Hair Dye Photo Gallery Special Effects Manic Panic Goth Emo Punk
Hope to help


----------



## Kitsune_SD (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I refuse to bleach my waist-length hair or use permanent dyes, but I've always loved crazy hair colors. For the past year or so I've been checking out Special Effects dyes, which have amazing colors...and I've noticed that a lot of times, when the person getting dyed bleaches their hair, it's only one or two shades lighter than my natural color, which is a golden brown.

Now, I am not expecting a truly bold, in your face color. I'm realistic. But with the results of these peoples' bleach jobs in mind...would it be worth it for me? I mean, would I get *any* color at all?_

 
My hair is dark blonde with some grey and I used to use Special Effects purple (think the color was Pimpin' Purple, but can't recall the color name for sure) without bleaching my hair and it was in your face bright purple. Therefore I'm thinking you will get some results from the red, but YMMV. 

One word of caution on Special Effects - it transfers onto EVERYTHING. When my hair was purple it would stain my sheets, the towels, necklines of my shirts, the leather couch, the shower... everything I came in contact with for about two weeks after dyeing my hair. I would even have purple sweat running down my neck if I went out in hot weather. Just be prepared to bleach everying you come in contact with and have a bottle of hair dye stain remover handy for your skin. 

Also, it will stay in your hair for quite a while - if you don't like the color you will have to grow or bleach it out. The color will fade, but I never had it completely wash out of my hair even after months of daily washing.


----------



## Meisje (May 5, 2010)

Any time I've put veggie dye on virgin (unbleached) hair, it hasn't stayed in very well and the color has not been vibrant.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 5, 2010)

You would definitely at least get a tint of red. But worth it? I would figure that out with a hidden patch test.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 5, 2010)

.


----------



## AshleyTatton (May 5, 2010)

I used manic panic purple on top of deep brown hair and it still showed up so I think red would come through for sure. Test strip, like the other girls have said, will be the only way to know without risking your whole head.


----------

